# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Gjendja alarmante e mjedisit në Shqipëri.

## Edvin83

Mjedisi eshte nje nga problemet me alarmante ne Shqiperi, megjithate eshte dhe problemi me pak i rrahur apo i permendur ne krahasim me probleme tjera te cilat mbushin faqet e gazetave apo diskutohen sa e sa here nga pjesa me e madhe e popullsise.
Megjithese kemi shume pika te nxehta ne Shqiperi ku ndotja ka arritur permasa alarmante masat qe po merren apo shqetesimi i opinionit publik eshte minimal, te mos themi joekzistent. Mjedisi eshte nje problem qe na perket te gjitheve, nuk eshte vetem i X apo i Y. Toka, ajri, uji eshte nje pasuri e perbashket qe po e ndoti njeri do te preken te gjithe. Ne bote numri i atyre qe jane sensibilizuar per mjedisin apo dhe perpiqen me cdo mase qe te minimizojne ndotjen eshte rritur ndjeshem. Ka shume organizata ambientaliste apo dhe edukate ambientale neper shkolla, vete shteti jep fonde qe ndotja te kontrollohet dhe njerezit te behen sa me ndergjegjshem per mjedisin ku jetojne. Fatkeqesisht kjo nuk ndodh ne Shqiperi. Mjedisi eshte gjeja e fundit per te cilen do te interesoheshin njerezit megjithese preken direkt nga shkaterrimi i tij.
Rregullimi i demeve do te kete kosto kolosale ne te ardhmen megjithate qeverite e dine dhe bejne sikur nuk e dine. 
Ne USA ne vitet '60 u vu re ndotja qe kishin shkaktuar me dhjetera vite revolucion industrial dhe u deshen me miliarda dollare qe te behej edhe nje here riparimi i demeve apo pastrimi i zonave te ndotura (site cleanup).
Ne jemi nje vend qe derdhim te gjitha ujrat e zeza ne forme te paperpunuar duke ndotur shume bregdetin. Duam te terheqim me qindra mijera turiste por si do t'i terheqim kur turistet kerkojne ne google dhe fjalet e pare qe i dalin per Shqiperine jane qe eshte i vetmi vend pa trajtim te ujrave te zeza qe i derdh direkt ne det.
Mos te flasim pastaj per ndotjen e ajrit ne Tirane ku sipas disa shifrave qe pashe eshte nja 6.5 here me larte sesa niveli i lejuar per ajer normal te thithshem.
Ftoj pjesemarresit te diskutojme dhe te sensibilizohemi per kete problem qe na prek te gjitheve dhe nga i cili askush nuk mund te beje nje vesh shurdh e nje sy qorr!

----------


## Failed Rapper

E di ca eshte zbuluar? Qe ne 2084 do shkrihen te gjithe akujt, dhe per 200 vjet, temperaturat do te rriten me 4 grade celcius, qe i bie qe ne vere te kemi 50 grade temeperature. Britania e Madhe (Mbreteria e Bashkuar) ka filluar te marre seriozisht masa, duke shfrytezuar energjine diellore per te ndertuar barka, qe te ecin ne det, dhe qe nuk ndotin fare

----------


## ARKIA

Nje nga gjerat e para qe me beri pershtypje kur erdha ne US ishte pastertia e ambientit.Te gjithe kane kulturen te mos hedhin gje vend e pa vend.Kjo nuk eshte absolute por, perfundimi eshte:- ambiente te pastra.
Ndoshta jane ligjet,ndoshta eshte  kultura, perfundimi ka rendesi.Athina psh. ishte me e piste se ketu por te pakten kishte interesim organizatat per mbrojtjen e ambientit funksiononin,benin zhurme neper R,TV etj.Nuk i thashe keto per krahasim ,thjesht jane fakte dhe besoj ka shume te tjera.
Po te hysh ne shtepite tona te ka lezet shpirti .
Sa hap deren te dalesh jashte.........sikur je ne tjeter kontinent.
Qe ketu fillon hyrja ne Evrope(pike)
Tema e hapur eshte e gjate dhe besoj na cenon te  gjithe .

Pa e ndryshuar prologun tuaj jam munduar te ja mendimin tim.

"


[Mjedisi eshte nje nga problemet me alarmante ne Shqiperi][THIRRJE]
, megjithate eshte dhe 
[problemi me pak i rrahur apo i permendur ne krahasim me probleme tjera](THELBI I SHQETESIMIT)
 te cilat mbushin faqet e gazetave apo diskutohen sa e sa here nga pjesa me e madhe e popullsise.
Megjithese kemi shume pika te nxehta ne Shqiperi ku

[ndotja ka arritur permasa alarmante masat qe po merren apo shqetesimi i opinionit publik eshte minimal, te mos themi joekzistent](ALARM!)

. Mjedisi eshte nje problem qe na perket te gjitheve, nuk eshte vetem i X apo i Y. Toka, ajri, uji eshte nje pasuri e perbashket qe po e ndoti njeri do te preken te gjithe. Ne bote numri i atyre qe jane sensibilizuar per mjedisin apo dhe perpiqen me cdo mase qe te minimizojne ndotjen eshte rritur ndjeshem. 
 Ka shume organizata ambientaliste apo dhe edukate ambientale neper shkolla, vete shteti jep fonde qe ndotja te kontrollohet dhe njerezit te behen sa me ndergjegjshem per mjedisin ku jetojne. Fatkeqesisht kjo nuk ndodhe ne Shqiperi. 

Mjedisi eshte gjeja e fundit per te cilen do te interesoheshin njerezit megjithese preken direkt nga shkaterrimi i tij.[FATKEQESIA]

Rregullimi i demeve do te kete kosto kolosale ne te ardhmen megjithate qeverite e dine dhe bejne sikur nuk e dine. [IRONIA]

Ne USA ne vitet '60 u vu re ndotja qe kishin shkaktuar me dhjetera vite revolucion industrial dhe u deshen me miliarda dollare qe te behej edhe nje here riparimi i demeve apo pastrimi i zonave te ndotura (site cleanup).

Ne jemi nje vend qe derdhim te gjitha ujreat e zeza ne forme te paperpunuar duke ndotur shume bregdetin.[A-ja E CESHTJES]

 Duam te terheqim me qindra mijera turiste por si do t'i terheqim kur turistet kerkojne ne google dhe fjalet e pare qe i dalin per Shqiperine jane qe eshte i vetmi vend pa trajtim te ujrave te zeza qe i derdh direkt ne det.[TURPI]

Mos te flasim pastaj per ndotjen e ajrit ne Tirane ku sipas disa shifrave qe pashe eshte nja 6.5 here me larte sesa niveli i lejuar per ajer normal te thithshem.

Ftoj pjesemarresit te diskutojme dhe te sensibilizohemi per kete problem qe na prek te gjitheve dhe nga i cili askush nuk mund te beje nje vesh shurdh e nje sy qorr![SHPRESA]

"Shqipja e shkruar nga ju "shkelqyer"

                                                                               me respekt A.Kote.

----------


## Lioness

Ceshtja e mjedisit ne pergjithesi, eshte diskutuar ne disa tema te tjera, me polemika te ashpra disa here.  Mgjth ka nje ngritje ne konsensus qe eshte per t'u alarmuar.  Shume (shkenctare, NGO, politikane ejt) tani nuk i drejtohen me ketij fenomeni me termin "ngrohja globale" por "krize klimatike."  Nje cope e madhe akulli me permasat e Teksas apo Frances ne Polin e Veriut ka shkrire.  Arinje polare po vdesin si rrjedhoje.  
Ne Angli, nje vend qe ka importuar cajin per 400 vjet qe kur u prezantuan me te, tani po kultivohet atje si rrjedhoje e ngrohjes se klimes.  Kater vitet e fundit kane shenuar rekorde te temperaturave te larta.  

Lista vazhdon.  Persa i perket metodave se si do te luftohet ky fenomen, ka sygjerime te ndryshme.  Mgjth kohet e fundit eshte pare nje bashkepunim midis NGO-ve, levizjeve te mjedisit, dhe biznesit.  Te jesh i sensibilizuar per mjedisin nuk do te thote me te jesh anti-kapitalist, anti-rritje (mireqenie ekonomike.)  Me demonstrata nuk zjidhet kjo ceshtje, por me bashkepunim, dhe ky bashkepunim eshte ne rritje.  Nje shembull eshte C.E.O i British Petroleum, Lord John Brown, eshte veshtire te imagjinosh nje "individ te naftes" me koshience, por sipas tij, "askush nuk duhet te perdore mjedisin pa e restauruar."  BP ka dhene 8 miliarde dollare per teknologji energjie diellore, te eres dhe hidro.  Dhe qe nga 1990 ka ulur 10% "greenhouse emissions".  (Ne shqip si thuhet? Kerkoj ndjese se nuk me kujtohet.) 

Shembuj te tille jane te shumte.  Ndoshta se shpejti do shkruaj me gjere (mungese kohe.)  Persa i perket Shqiperise, nuk eshte e vetme ne veshtiresite apo tolerimin e ndotjes se mjedisit.  Si shume vende te tjera ne zhvillim, prioritetet e shoqerise/qeverise jane te tjera.  Mgjth ne Shqiperi ky fenomen duhet te trajtohet me shume, pasi eshte jetik per vendin.  Ne krahasim me ekonomite e tjera ne zhvillim, ku manifaktura/industria eshte mjet kyc per rritjen e mireqenies, ne Shqiperi nuk eshte.  Industria e lehte dhe mbi te gjitha turizmi jane apo duhet te jene mjetet tona kryesore.  Per turizmin, ruatja e mjedisit eshte aspekt fondamental.  Si i tille, qeveria duhet ta trajtoj si prioritet.  

Franca ka krijuar nje impiant (ne bashkepunim me BE) rreth 2 miliarde dollaresh per te trajtuar ujrat e zeza para se te derdhen ne "Rivieren" ne jug.  Te mbeturat perdoren si fertilizues per bujqesine.  Shqiperia mund te kerkoj nje kredi te tille nga BE apo IMF, mgjth dihet qe eshte veshtire te pranohesh para se te rregullosh "shtepine fiskale."  Por asosacioni ne BE hap dyert per kerkesa/projekte te tilla.

Kuptohet, nje ngritje e ndergjegjesimit nga vete shoqeria eshte kyce.  Per kete, NGO sidomos duhet te bejne me shume.  Nuk e di nese kemi ndonje te tille te posacme per kete ceshtje.  Por di qe MJAFT ka disa aktivitete te tilla.  Ka shume akoma per te bere. 

PS: Ose, ose duhet bere si ne kohen e mehrumit, ku "aksionet" e pastrimit ishin te detyruara.  Aq inat sa kisha pastrimin e lagjes ne ate kohe, tani ia kuptoj vlerat  :pa dhembe:  .

----------


## Edvin83

Sic duket ne mirembajtjen e mejdisit luan rol shume dhe edukata  dhe kultura qe popullata ka. Ne pallatin tim ka me dhjetera familje qe hedhin qeset plot me plehra nga siper sepse pertojne te shkojne te kazanet e plehrave qe jane nja 30 larg pallatit, apo ajo qe eshte me e keqja eshte se i lene ne ashensor dhe pastaj shtypin numrat e kateve me te poshtem. 
Nganjehere kati i pare dhe korridori i katit te pare i ngjan nje depozite plehrash ku nuk ke nga kalon nga qeset me plehra qe banoret i lene vetem qe te mos dalin e t'i hedhin pak metra me tutje ne kazanet e plehrave. Cfare do t'u thoni ketyre personave????
Ne lagjen time ka nje minilulishte ku kane mbjelle disa peme. Gati gjysmes se pemeve ua kane prere levoren me thike dhe ua kane zhveshur duke e vendosur keshtu te ardhmen e ketyre pemeve; nje peme pa levoren e saj thahet dhe vdes per disa muaj pasi levorja mbeshtjellese eshte ajo qe ben te mundur transportimin e lendeve ushqyese nga rrenjet te deget.
Kudo sheh femije, adoleshente apo te rinj qe thyejne, zhveshin apo presin me bicake peme apo shkurre qe jane mbjellur per gjelberim. Me duket se shume nga njerezit ne shoqerine tone kane nje sadizem ndaj gjelberimit apo mjedist dhe duan patjeter te shkaterrojne e te zhdukin cdo gje natyrore.
Ne vende tjera pak kam pare nje kulture te tille antimjedis....

----------


## Brari

edvin..

banon ne kto te sapo berat vitet e pas 90-tes..?

----------


## leci

Tani ta marrim shtruar e te fillojme nga vetja.
Para disa kohesh beja mbledhjen e diferencuar(?) te plehrave.Dmth ne çdo kosh kishte nje tip plehre.
Duke filluar nga xhami,letra,plastika etj.
Dhe i hidhja gati 2 km larg shtepise,sepse ishte qendra e vetme.Nje dite shoh qe kamioni qe mblidhte plehrat te gjitha koshat i hidhte ne te njejtin vend.
Ateher kjo paska qene budallek.Sepse te mundohesh per nje diçka e pastaj sheh qe po tallen me ty sikur ska vlere.Thone qe ne fabriken e perpunimit makinerite ndajne pehrat simbas tipit po si besoj shume.Nejse se u be muhabet plehrash ketu :buzeqeshje: 
Qe thoni ju mjedisi.
Lajmet e perditeshme thone vetem ate qe i intereson dikujt apo disave,e jo perhere ate qe eshte e vertete.
Normalisht qe une duhet te hedh plehrat ne kosh,po ate zoterine qe me prodhon lende kimike,qe me derdh ujerat si pa te keq,qe çliron gaz vdekjeprures per ambjentin,a e kontrollon dikush?

Kur ka ndonje aksident me anijet qe transportojne nafte flitet per dite te tera.
Izraeli bombardon nje central termoelektrik ne afersi te Beirut,dhe 35 ton nafte jane derdhur ne detin Mesdhe.
As edhe nje fjale nuk edhe degjuar deri tani.Mund ta gjesh kete lajm ne ndonje sit qe informon,dhe mjaft.As edhe nje fjale tjeter.Kjo nuk eshte e drejte.
Kurse persa i perket Shqiperise mendoj qe duhen informuar njerezit mbi rendesine qe ka mjedisi,duhen mesuar te hedhin plehrat ne kosh e jo nga ballkoni.Sigurisht qe kaprobleme me te rendesishme,por nuk eshte e drejte menyra si trajtohet mjedisi nga anet tona.
Kaq per sonte  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Edvin83

> edvin..
> 
> sa i keni blere ato apartamente juve.. ne se banon ne kto te sapo berat vitet e pas 90-tes..?


Pallati ku une banoj mbaroi se ndertuari ne vere te 2002, dhe banoret qe erdhen aty jane apo ishin ish apo politikane e biznesmene qe mbahen sikur jane teper te ngritur por ne fakt pasuria a tyre eshte kot se nuk mund te kene edukate as ne mirembajtjen e mjedisit ku jetojme.
Une e solla kete shembull per te thene se ka shume probleme ne edukimin e njerezve ketu te ne.

----------


## Brari

problemi qe sjell ti edvin.. eshte i drejte dhe ke folur shum bukur..

kush duhet ta mbaje pastertine e shkalleve dhe oborrit aty sipas qitapeve.. ?
thot gje kontrata e banoreve me kompanine ndertuese e shitse te apartamenteve?
cka qene aty me pare mbi truallin ku eshte ngritur pallati ku ti banon dhe  pallatet prane?
pergjigju te lutem..

----------


## Edvin83

Pastertine e shkalles e mban pastruesja qe e paguajme por ajo nuk eshte mbledhese plehrash, e kupton. Ajo prape se prape po i mbledh ato qese qe te tjeret hedhin nga lart por une po diskutoj qe kultura lokale le shume per te deshiruar se nuk kam pare kund tjeter te hedhin nga lart plehrat. 
Per sa i perket tokes perpara pallateve , ajo ka qene fushe me bar e shkurre. Bashkia ketu ka faj se ka dhene vetem leje ndertimi per pallate por nuk ka parashikuar trotuare te mjaftueshme per kembesore apo lulishte e sheshe te gjelbra per banoret.
Banoret jetojne si sardele dhe kur del ne dritare shikon vetem dritaret e pallatit perballe dhe nga te kater anet je i rrethuar vetem nga pallate.
Ketu eshte faji i bashkise qe mendon vetem te jape leje ndertimi (sepse ka perfitimet e veta prandaj), por nuk mendon fare se si do te jetojne ata banore...
Nejse, une do te doja qe diskutonim edhe per probleme me madhore mjedisore qe prekin te ardhmen e vendit ku jetojme.
Vendet tjera kane impiante perpunimi te plehrave por ne nuk kemi dhe na kane ardhe plehrat deri ne fyt e po na mbysin. tymi i gropes se Sharres here pas here vjen ne Tirane dhe e  shton edhe me teper ndotjen e ajrit.
Ky eshte nje problem urgjent por qe u bene 16 vjet e qeverite shkojne e vijne e nuk e zgjidhin ndersa vendi kthehet ne nje kosh plehrash te shumellojshem.
Deri kur ky vend mund te mbaje plehra????

----------


## Brari

thx edvin..

pra aty dikur ishte nje fushe me bar e shkurre.. dhe sot nje "pyll" me grataciele..

ky  eshte thelbi i muhabetit.. qe tirana po shkon drejt katastrofes.. 
mileti po vethelmon vehten..

----------


## Edvin83

> thx edvin..
> 
> pra aty dikur ishte nje fushe me bar e shkurre.. dhe sot nje "pyll" me grataciele..
> 
> ky  eshte thelbi i muhabetit.. qe tirana po shkon drejt katastrofes.. 
> mileti po vethelmon vehten..


Keq, shume keq!
Dhe shume pak vete e ngrejne zerin. Problemi me akut dhe urgjent eshte gropa e plehrave ne Sharre. Eshte nje bombe ekologjike qe kur te plase do te duhen miliarda dollare per te riparuar demet...
Vetem tymi qe ajo leshon kush e sa substanca kancerogjene ka, pa folur per depertimin e lendeve kimike helmuese ne shtresat ujembajtese ne toke qe helmon ujerat nentokesore. Shume nga shtepite aty afer perdorin ujerat e puseve, imagjioni cfare demi mund te ndodhe. Apo mund te ndodhe dhe shperthimi i plehrave sic ndodhi ne Turqi, plehrat nga dekompozimi leshojne gaz metan i cili grumbullohet dhe dikur duke mos pasur nga te dale shperthen dhe merr flake. 
Deri kur do te vazhdohet keshtu, prish, ndot, nderto pa rregull.....?
Pse nuk ndergjegjsohen qytetaret?
Fundja me te gjithe jetojme ne kete vend, nuk po flasim per aliene te planeteve tjera!

----------


## Esked Flase

> Keq, shume keq!
> Dhe shume pak vete e ngrejne zerin. 
> Deri kur do te vazhdohet keshtu, prish, ndot, nderto pa rregull.....?
> Pse nuk ndergjegjsohen qytetaret?
> Fundja me te gjithe jetojme ne kete vend, nuk po flasim per aliene te planeteve tjera!


Pergezime per temen kaq te gjetur.Cdo problem tonin nuk mund te mos e krahasosh me pjesen tjeter te europes a botes.Popujt kudo turma jane por zhvillimi i diferencon.Shqiperia ka gati 100vjet qe qeveriset.Dhe gjendja tani eshte rezultat i ketyre qeverisjeve.Ne europe keto shtete kane funksionuar e kane ligje qe mbi 1000vjet me pare edhe per ambientin.
-Ne fshatin shqiptare deri 30 vjet me pare shtepite ndertoheshin pa banjo.
-Kultura e mireqenia do rregullojne edhe mjedisin.

----------


## gazetarja

E Shikoj Qe E Paskeni Marre Shume Seriozisht Kete Ceshtje Dhe Me Vjen Mire. Akoma Me Mire Do Te Me Vinte Sikur Te Gjithe Te Mendonim Keshtu Duke E Filluar Analizen Nga Vetja.gjithsesi Po Ju Informoj Qe Vetem Dje,nje Dite Perpara Dates Nderkombetare Te Mjedisit Ministri Xhuveli Tha Se Shqiptaret Thithin Ajer Te Paster???dini Gje Ku Banon Zoti Minister????

----------


## Edvin83

> E Shikoj Qe E Paskeni Marre Shume Seriozisht Kete Ceshtje Dhe Me Vjen Mire. Akoma Me Mire Do Te Me Vinte Sikur Te Gjithe Te Mendonim Keshtu Duke E Filluar Analizen Nga Vetja.gjithsesi Po Ju Informoj Qe Vetem Dje,nje Dite Perpara Dates Nderkombetare Te Mjedisit Ministri Xhuveli Tha Se Shqiptaret Thithin Ajer Te Paster???dini Gje Ku Banon Zoti Minister????


Ajer te paster!!!!!
Vetem ajer qe nuk thithin qytetaret e Tiranes, ndoshta nje perzierje pluhuri me CO, lende kimike helmuese etj.
ca u be per kete dite nderkombetare te mjedisit ne Shqiperi, mund te me tregoni?

----------


## gazetarja

Si gjithmone asgje me shume sesa disa ministra te cilit shetisnin me bicikleta ne bulevardin "Deshmoret e Kombit" (kushedi pas sa shume kohesh) per te perfunduar me replika politike ...gjithsesi ne na intereson perfundimi qe mbetet i njejte.Vazhdojme te thithim dicka qe vetem ajer nuk quhet.

----------


## Edvin83

Une jam ne Budapest dhe qe kur kam ardhur dhe kam blere atlete ketu nuk i kam prekur me dore per t;i lare apo pastruar dhe cuditerisht jane ashtu sic i kam blere ne dyqan. Kurse ne Tirane sapo hapja deren e pallatit nje mase ajri plot me pluhur me perplasej ne fytyre dhe m;i bente kepucet te bardha nga pluhuri.
Edhe ketu ne Budapest ka shume ndertime dhe riparime por nuk ka pluhur e dhe sic ka ne Tirane kur cdo makine qe del nga gropa e ndertimit derdh nja 50 kg dhe deri duke shkuar ne destinacion. Pse nuk blejne nje makine per larjen e rrugeve ne Tirane?

----------


## Brari

tirana do ndertuar nga e para or cun..

te mencurit miljonere i kan bere mune tiranes me kohe..
o ne llogara i gjen o ne dhermi o ne gjenev e korfuzo mynsheno pariso rimini..

ne tiran shkojn vec me mbush thaset me para e yxhym zhduken..

----------


## gazetarja

Po une flas me veten ketu?????? Nejse mund ta kem nga emocionet dhe nuk e di ku i coj fjalet qe shkruaj.Doja te thoja qe ketu tek ne ministrat ate dite ben xhiro me biciklete ne bulevard.O zot sa te bukur me ishin bere njeri me king se tjetri dhe sa i shkonte bici!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Pastaj pasi i fryne faktet thane qe ne thithim ajer te paster,vetem kete vit eshte ulur 30% ndotja.Lum si une prandaj jam shendoshur!!!!! Pastaj minitrat tane te dashur filluan me replika e ka kush e ka fajin per ndotjen...............kaq cmund te presesh tjeter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## gazetarja

ouuuuuuuuuuuu lereni fare se me bete si zedhenese te mjedisit

----------

